# Valutazione Ps Vita



## Giangy (3 Luglio 2014)

Ho un piccolo problema! Stò cercando di vendere la mia Ps Vita wifi,di circa 1 anno,ma nessuno che conosco è interessanto per prenderla,quindi nella città dove vivo,non ci sono negozi che ritirano console usate,e mi tocca affrontare l'argomento,proprio con quelli di Gamestop,dove non è che mi entusiasmano molto... secondo voi,se porto da loro la console,più 3 giochi,come Fifa 14,Fifa 13,e Nfs Most Wanted 2012,quanto possono valutarla? Anche perché,non è male come console,ma esce solo un gioco ogni 2 anni,e poi non ha un parco titoli entusiasmante,quindi ho preso la decisione di darla via!


----------

